# Underside of budgie foot/claw yellow



## indigolake (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello everyone. My budgie had a little accident and lost the end of a nail recently. There was no blood and he's moving around well enough. However, this morning I've seen that the underside of his claw/foot has turned slightly yellow - his other claw is the same colour as normal. His behaviour has been completely normal but I'm just worried in case this is some sort of infection. Has anyone experienced anything similar? We're calling the vets but it is only open for emergencies today I think.

Edit - here are photos of before and after (in the space of a few hours)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's good that you will be taking your budgie to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please be sure to update us on his condition after his appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------

